# Carriage Ridge's suite's maximum guests



## mindface (Apr 5, 2012)

Carriage Ridge's own web site lists it as 4 guest for the studio suite, while II directory lists as only 2 guests (H-2-2). I phoned both II and Carrriage Ridge and neither can explain why. Anyone here knows why?

I only plan to exchange my studio unit (of Marriott Ocean Pointe) with Carriage Ridge's studio suite and worry it won't accomodate my family of 4. Should I just take my chance since Carriage Ridge confirms the smallest unit can in fact accommodate 4?

Is this a common practice for II to under-list the maximum guests?

I am new to this exchange business and I appreciate any input from any of you.


----------



## gandalf252002 (Apr 5, 2012)

I suspect that they may have simply not updated their databases.  Did you get the name of the person you spoke to at Carriage Ridge?  If you can, get something in writing from the resort.  

I live near here, and sometimes Carriage Hills / Ridge are referred to as the same.  Some of the Hills properties, do in fact only sleep 2 (they are much smaller, like a hotel room and do not have a pullout couch).



mindface said:


> Carriage Ridge's own web site lists it as 4 guest for the studio suite, while II directory lists as only 2 guests (H-2-2). I phoned both II and Carrriage Ridge and neither can explain why. Anyone here knows why?
> 
> I only plan to exchange my studio unit (of Marriott Ocean Pointe) with Carriage Ridge's studio suite and worry it won't accomodate my family of 4. Should I just take my chance since Carriage Ridge confirms the smallest unit can in fact accommodate 4?
> 
> ...


----------



## Harmina (Apr 8, 2012)

*Carriage Ridge*

We are owners at the Carriage Hills resort. Our 2 bedroom unit accommodates 8...4 guests in the studio & 4 guests in the one bedroom side...the Ridge has the same set-up. I have noticed RCI  shows the studio to accommodate 2, however there is a king size bed & a pull out couch on the studio side.


----------



## sea (Apr 9, 2012)

*We've stayed at Carriage Ridge a few times*

......the studios we've seen all sleep 4 people with a king sized bed and pull out sofabed. They are a good size and have their own small balcony, and share the laundry with the 1 bedroom side. We really like this resort and enjoy bringing friends. I like the layout of these rooms as there is plenty of privacy between the studios and the 1 bedrooms.....unlike some where you might hear more than you'd like. No elevators so if hiking it up to the 3rd floor is an issue, ask for a lower level.


----------



## mindface (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone so much to confirm the studio does hold 4 people. This really helps my vacation planning. I get a feel that both II and RCI wants to be on the safe side by under-stating the max number of people, as the studio seems a little small (but should be good for us if we just want to go there and ski).

Now I can work toward my exchange plan, a summer week at Marriott Ocean Pointe ==> a winter/Christmas skiing week at Carriage Ridge.


----------

